# my printer prints garbage



## aliisa (Nov 14, 1999)

Today (!) I find I cannot print anything out on my HP550C Deskjet except garbage. I've gone through the W95 Printer Problems Help without success and I'm baffled as to know what to do. I've reset the printer driver twice. I've checked all the cables. The printer works fine.

~ shelley


----------



## Paul Nagel (Sep 19, 1999)

The first thing to try is to go to the Printers folder and select the printer. Try and print a test page. That will let us know if it is the printer or the program in use causing the problem. You did not say what Windows version you have but the possible fix should be about the same. Try going into your Printers folder and removing the printer completely. Then reload the printer. I believe you have to load an HP program to control the printer so have any setup disks handy before you start. Let us know what happens.


----------



## aliisa (Nov 14, 1999)

Thanks for the quick reply.

I stated I had gone through the W95 (Windows 95) Printer Problems Help. The test page from this comes out as ASCI type garbage over several pages. 

I created another printer profile and made it the default but the result was the same. I deleted all printers and reinstalled the Deskjet, no change.

The driver is a standard driver from the Windows 95 CD.

~ shelley


----------



## aliisa (Nov 14, 1999)

Hi again,

I've since tried to use the scanner but find I get a message saying it isn't connected. I have run Swissknife to detect the device but it says no host adapter has been found. The System Device Manager lists both the scanner and SCSI adaptor and no conflict is indicated.

I've reinstalled the scanner software with no luck.

This is looking a little serious.

~ shelley


----------



## Jest8 (Jun 29, 1999)

Try deleting the printer, go to www.hp.com and download the latest drivers.
Then go into Device Manager and delete the SCSI Adapter (make sure you have updated drivers for that, too!) and the printer port if the printer is connected to it. Then shut down and reboot the Computer.


----------



## aliisa (Nov 14, 1999)

jest8 ~ I had deleted the printer, no joy. Before I delete the SCSI Adaptor can you explain what should happen. Do I reinstall the SCSI on reboot? How does the printer port come back after deletion? 

Just being cautious here.

What could have caused the SCSI to topple over anyway? I thought these things were pretty stable.

~ shelley


----------



## aliisa (Nov 14, 1999)

Forgot ~ I was trying to suss out what was wrong with the scanner when I came across a message that read "the ASPI interface is missing". 
What's the ASPI interface and has this anything to do with the printer (they use the same port)?

~ shelley


----------



## aliisa (Nov 14, 1999)

Hello jest8, everybody ~

Just a little intimidated by the answer by jest8. I'd just like to know what happens after the port and adapter have been deleted.

~ shelley


----------



## cybret (Dec 3, 1999)

maybe you just need new ink cartridges. my printer started printing out gibberish and i came to find out it was empty of ink. you can also try taking the cartridges out and with a damp towel, hold firmly on the bottom and press together. if only a little ink comes out, its time for a new one. make sure you dry the cartridge before putting it back in. you should also have tools with the printer that allow you to clean, align,etc


----------



## aliisa (Nov 14, 1999)

I just want an explanation of what jest8 expects me to do after I had deleted the adapter and port.

PLEASE someone answer. Where has jest8 gone?

:mad ~ shelley


----------



## LarryCore (Aug 26, 1999)

When you reboot windows will autodetect the printer port, and probably the SCSI card. You won't need to do anything.


----------



## HowdyBubba (Dec 9, 1999)

Hi Shelley,

Larry is right that the card will most likely install itself again. It is possible though that you have a non-plug'n'play scsi card or it is set to manual configuration via a jumper switch on the card. If your scsi adapter doesn't reinstall itself after reboot then just run the _add new hardware_ wizard in the control panel. If you are given the option when reinstalling the SCSI adapter let windows overwrite the driver files on the harddrive if the file dates are the same. It is possible that one of the ASPI drivers is corupt. If you do not have an option to overwrite the drivers that are already installed and you still get the aspi error then see the bottom of this page and try restoring the files manually. http://www.ncf.carleton.ca/~aa571/aspi.htm .
by the way the ASPI interface doesn't actually use the scsi port, it is more like the SCSI driver itself. Look at this site for more information http://www.adaptec.com/support/faqs/aspi.html .

let us know if you get it working,
bubba


----------



## aliisa (Nov 14, 1999)

Hello again,

Ok, I deleted both the printer port and the scsi and the world didn't explode when I rebooted. That's the good news. The printer port reinstalled itself ok and the scsi I reinstalled from disk. Now the bad news ~ no change. The printer still prints asci-type garbage and the scanner test still says "no scanner can be detected". Swiss Knife says "no host adapter can be found" but lists the driver correctly in the Driver Settings. Confused? I am. Can this be a hardware problem like a dry joint on the computer port? I thought it unlikely because SOMETHING is getting through to the printer. By the way, the printer works fine with another pc.

~ shelley


----------



## Jest8 (Jun 29, 1999)

Sorry I did't get back to you sooner...damn work!

BUT..I just came across a similar problem at work on a HP Laserjet6l...I checked the port, deleted the port and reinstalled it, changed it from standard to ECP..No go.

It turned out that the cable on the printer, AND my test cable were bad...plugged in a known working cable and everything came out fine.
Sooo if you can borrow a cable..I'd try that as your next step in resolving this.


----------



## aliisa (Nov 14, 1999)

Ok, I ran the printer with cable on another PC ~ no problem.

I reconnected to this PC ~ same old story.

I connected the scanner on its own (not via the printer) ~ same old story.

I'm getting desparate now. Does this still seem like a software problem to you guys or has something broken inside the PC? Say someone has yanked the cable and a pin joint has broken on the connector socket, can it still print out like this?

~ shelley


----------



## LarryCore (Aug 26, 1999)

Yes, a missing or bent pin can certainly cause what you are describing.

Is there any chance you can put a spare hard drive in there and do a clean install of windows? That would be a way to be 100% sure about it... I can't think of anything else to try.


----------



## aliisa (Nov 14, 1999)

A spare hard drive? Lemme see. Er, nope!

1) Are there any more tests I can do before I have to dismantle anything. The comment about the broken connector was only a suggestion, as far as I can see, all the pins are there! But if it WAS a broken pin, surely I'd be replacing the motherboard, wouldn't I?

2) If I simply reinstalled Windows over the existing setup would I lose any Windows-based files? Or would I have to remove Windows first? I'd rather do either of these before reaching for the sledge hammer and wrench.

~ shelley


----------



## LarryCore (Aug 26, 1999)

Reinstalling windows might help... you can never tell for sure until you try. Are you running IE4? If so, you will need to uninstall it before reinstalling Windows.

Otherwise, you shouldn't lose anything. You may need driver disks for your video, sound, and modem though. Sometimes when you run setup it loses them.


----------



## Jest8 (Jun 29, 1999)

Just a quick question ...
Have you tried printing anything through DOS?


----------



## aliisa (Nov 14, 1999)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Jest8:
> *Just a quick question ...
> Have you tried printing anything through DOS?*


Give me instructions and I'm game for anything!

~ shelley


----------



## LarryCore (Aug 26, 1999)

Start, Shutdown, choose Shutdown to DOS mode. Type:

CD\
COPY CONFIG.SYS LPT1:

that should send some info to the printer. It may make the data light blink, if so, just press it to get it to eject the page.


----------



## aliisa (Nov 14, 1999)

Ok, tried printing via DOS and got this message ~

"write fault error writing device LPT1"

Seems more and more like a hardware fault doesn't it? I have no other problems except for the scanner which uses the same port. I do have a dongle hanging out the back (same port again) which does works ok (yes, I've removed it to print with no luck).

~ shelley


----------



## aliisa (Nov 14, 1999)

Happy days are here again!

Ok, took the d*mn thing in to a workshop and found the printer port was defunct. Added a new port and bypassed the old ~ problem solved. I now know there are uni and bi-directional ports ~ unfortunately, I've fitted a uni. Oh well, at least it prints/scans. Back to the workshop.

Thanks for your help ~ shelley


----------



## LarryCore (Aug 26, 1999)

Sorry to hear it was busted.

Thanks for coming back and telling us what happened though!


----------

